# Valve Shaft Timing on a Honda GC160 OHC engine



## DJ Paulie

*Honda GC160 OHC engine issue*

My engineering teacher said that I have to find out where to align the timing gear. We cannot figure out where to align it when the piston is at TDC. There is an arrow type thing in the center of the gear. We thought that when the arrow points up that it was alligned with the piston, but then we found a metal piece that sticks out of the gear off about 20 degrees to the right, and now we are confused on where the timing gear would be aligned. If anyone can help us, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchell

*timing*

There should be timing mark on crank gear and cam gear,dont really know about honda, but briggs has timing mark on crank gear and cam gear, you align the marks between the teeth of the gears so they are directly across ffrom one another, dot to dot,so when put together piston may not be at top of cylinder as corresponding to marks, but will still be in time when piston does come to top dead center as magnet on flywheel charges coil on compression stroke,whether its dots or arrows the marks must be aligned to be in time,is my take on all four strokes.


http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## pinter123

thats just your 20 degrees advance to the manufacturing specs, your good to go


----------



## glenjudy

Honda engines are unique from the rest, they have a timing belt.
The following is an explanation from this forum's Senior Tech, 30yearTech, on how to time the cam to crank, which was in response last Nov to a GC160 timing inquiry.
Thanks 30year,
------
The timing marks are on the camshaft, crankshaft and cylinder. On the camshaft there are (2) dash marks that are lined up horizontal with the top of the cylinder head at the valve cover, the crankshaft mark is lined up with a mark on the bottom of the cylinder. Line up the crankshaft and cylinder marks and and then install the camshaft line up marks on cam and install the belt over the cam, install the cam pin. The crankcase is sealed with gasket sealer (silicon) it really is not as hard as it looks, the hardest part is seperating the crankcase halves, there is a pin through the cam that slides right out, the valve cover holds it in place. Note: always replace timing belt when replacing camshaft.
Endquote.
Good Luck,
thanks,


----------



## spartacus101

Hey, I understand this is an old post and an old reply by you but now I am in need of this info. I have the cam shaft marks down but you say on the crank shaft..line up arrow with marks at bottom of cylinder. Is that mark that you speak of about 5 o'clock position? 

You help is much appreciated! Thanks, Rick


----------



## 30yearTech

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155075&page=3&highlight=honda+crankshaft

Go to post # 24 there are pictures of the timing marks.

Best of Luck...


----------

